# raspberry pi - slow uboot / uboot-efi console



## covacat (Dec 28, 2021)

it's ok until ubldr.bin / bootarm.efi loads, then everything is displayed like over a 2400  baud connection
thats on a pi zero
is anybody having the same problem ?


----------



## covacat (Dec 29, 2021)

also does single user mode work on video console ?


----------

